# ideas from peemasters



## rhythmsteve (Jun 12, 2011)

gonna start my second batch of SP and picked up some frozen juice concentrates and would like some opinions. I made a regular SP now i wanna kick it up a little, so any advise from you all would be great. I have 3 cans blueberry/pomegranite, 1 can kiwi/strawberry, 1 can cherry, 1 can raspberry, any ideas on how to mix, what to mix, and general feedback would be great


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like you're set for 4 different batches of SP. You do have some options too. Some people start a batch and ferment their Skeeter Pee with the flavor juice in it. Others do a basic SP and then add the flavor concentrate at the end to try to maximize the fruit impact.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 13, 2011)

what would you do lon? would you add 1st or back-sweeten with these?


----------



## Catfish (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm on my 5th different flavor and they have all turned out excellent. Make the skeeter pee with 2 bottles of lemon juice instead of 3. Follow recipe. When the yeast is dead from Sorbate\K-meta..add 3 to 5 cans of your concentrate. Then add sparkalloid and give it 2 weeks to set and clear. I let mine sit until its clear and then rack it. Wait 2-3 days then bottle. I used 5 cans of strawberry breeze for my last one and it is very very good. Better than the strawberry breeze with 3 cans. You also need to add sugar to taste. I haven't measured how much sugar. Just add until it taste good. I've got a blueberry pomegranate,lemon lime, and mango\pineapple going now. They are all excellent.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with the Catfish.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 14, 2011)

excellent catfish thanks for the advise....will try these out and will update when sweetening has happened. 1 more q...... if i add kmeta and sorbate aren't these 2 products generally added for the same purpose (stopping reproduction of new yeast). do both need to go in? and will the sorbate add a bubble-gum like taste and/or smell?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2011)

check my blog for the cranberry lime skeeter pee


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 15, 2011)

48 hours have passed since i added my slurry to my new batch....nothing, last night b4 went to bed pitched a lavin 71b-1122......nothing, what you think slow going or do i need to make a starter?


----------



## Catfish (Jun 15, 2011)

What is your temperature? I use 1118 yeast and I've never had a problem. I know, too late now. Try raising temperature.


I forgot to mention on the post above, that I add the sugar the same time I add the concentrate. Once it taste good to you, add the sparkalloid. Wait a few weeks. It will taste even better once it's all done.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 15, 2011)

Since the lemon has no nutritional value you can start out adding 1 btl of lemon and add the rest post fermentation. That will provide for a lesser acid atmosphere.

Experiment with diff. flavors to back sweeten.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 16, 2011)

temp between 68 and 72....pretty consistent


----------



## Arne (Jun 16, 2011)

s.p. seems to like it a little warmer than that. If you can gain 5 degrees or so it might make it take off. Also, whip the must and get some oxygen intoit. If using a drill mix, make your vortex and get the o2 in it. If by hand, use some muscle. Bet one of these two will make it take off. If your primary is pretty full, I would put something under it as it can really get going. Either use a bigger bucket, or a pan, or like I do sometimes, a large garbage bag and pull it up the sides of the bucket, only not touching the sides so if it goes over, the mess stays with the bag. Don't ask how I know to do this. lol Arne.


----------



## Sirthomas42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I made a batch of Pee with strawberry breeze... I added the Breeze concentrate at the beginning instead of one of the bottles of lemon juice, and added the 2nd bottle of lemon juice and nutrients/O2 later per the recipe. I used 6 cans of conc. By adding at the beginning, is the flavor all going to ferment out, and not come through at the end? The batch has fermented dry, I'm just waiting for it to clear.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 16, 2011)

I remember Lon the peemaster saying something along the lines of....it will retain a little flavor profile, and definitely the color but will be completely dry. so the best bet is to save some of the other juice and use it for backsweetening before you bottle. hope i didn't put words in your mouth Lon


----------



## Catfish (Jun 16, 2011)

Make sure your yeast is dead! My strawberry lemonade skeeter pee was my favorite. Everyone loved it. It would of been about 3-4 weeks old now. Went down to the basement when I got home today. 4 corks popped off. It started re-fermenating.


----------



## Sirthomas42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, I'll sub out some sugar at the end for some concentrate - www how the flavor is then. A few days after adding sulfites and sorbate, of course.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 16, 2011)

Catfish said:


> Make sure your yeast is dead! My strawberry lemonade skeeter pee was my favorite. Everyone loved it. It would of been about 3-4 weeks old now. Went down to the basement when I got home today. 4 corks popped off. It started re-fermenating.



Any bottles not popped, could be moved immediately to the fridge. That will stop additional ferment and you'll have a sparkling SP. Could be tasty!


----------



## Karey (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pee on Grape Skin slurries*

It sounds like some of you are making pees without slurry and just adding a yeast. I'm on my 8th pee and all have been made on red kit slurries and all have been great ... excepting one fizzy and popping corks. It was the only one made on a CC kit with grape skins. I'm about to start another pee batch on a grape skin kit (Rosso Formissimo - the other was Amarone) and wondering now if that was it, and the yeast death takes longer, or what? I actually pulled the corks off all the popping pee and poured back into another fermentor with kit slurry and hoping it'll settle down. I'm not sure how to judge for dead yeast. All my pees have gone dry - 0.992 - before stabilizing and the later added sweetening.

Now that I'm on this forum, I've got other ponderings ... What is the ending sugar content of pee as compared to full red wines? I'd like to lessen the final sweetening, but it seems too sour. Does differing fruit juice additions, like the strawberry or whatever create a less sourness and less sugar need? A local wine cellar/tasting/eatery owner showed me sugar testing packets. I didn't look close, but maybe something used by diabetics (I'm not one, tho in the family). I love the pee over ice as a meal preparation beverage, or watered down like a wine cooler. But I'm wondering how much sugar I'm consuming ... like a glycemic index consideration.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2011)

Karey, I think you're right on target. The sugar works to counter-act the high acid. You could try making a batch that is part lemon and part lower acid fruit. You might also be able to reduce the acid some using calcium carbonate. The lower acid may make it taste flat, not sure.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Feb 22, 2012)

Catfish said:


> I'm on my 5th different flavor and they have all turned out excellent. Make the skeeter pee with 2 bottles of lemon juice instead of 3. Follow recipe. When the yeast is dead from Sorbate\K-meta..add 3 to 5 cans of your concentrate. Then add sparkalloid and give it 2 weeks to set and clear. I let mine sit until its clear and then rack it. Wait 2-3 days then bottle. I used 5 cans of strawberry breeze for my last one and it is very very good. Better than the strawberry breeze with 3 cans. You also need to add sugar to taste. I haven't measured how much sugar. Just add until it taste good. I've got a blueberry pomegranate,lemon lime, and mango\pineapple going now. They are all excellent.



Started a strawberry breeze pee today. You say you used 5 cans of breeze and it was better. I did one lemon bottle and 3 cans breeze today. Was going to add 3 more when pee recipe calls for the last lemon bottle. When did you add your "5 cans of breeze"? Before fermentation, or at backsweetening?

Thanks!!!


----------

